

Kraft Studios Handmade Notebooks for Creative Minds - stonemaster
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/kraft-studios-handmade-notebooks-for-creative-minds/x/5305086

======
numberwhun
Interesting, except their shipping costs are outrageous!! I mean how much
overhead do they have that they charge $75 for shipping costs outside of the
uk? Wow!

